# Acrylic vs Cellulose sanding sealer



## comben001 (Sep 13, 2006)

Does anyone know the difference between an acrylic and a cellulose sanding sealer like the Minwax ? Can I use either one or the other without any problems or is the cellulose really better...


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 14, 2006)

If you are using lacquer, use the cellulose. That's what lacquer is--- Cellulose nitrate. All sanding sealer is, well, is lacquer with mineral soap added to it to make it sand easier. 

The acrylic sanding sealer is, I believe, a water based and will likely wrinkle if you try    to lacquer over it. 

Vice versa. I don't know that polycrylic will bond to NC sanding sealer.


----------

